#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Govt Jobs in IT sector

## ammysam

*IOCL Recruitment- 113 Jr. Engineer Assistant Posts*

IOCL,releases notification for the recruitment of the various posts of Jr.Engg. Assistant on or before 10-09-2014.
*ApplicationFee:-* 
Applicationfee Rs. 150/- will be deposited by General & OBC candidatesthrough DD in favour of* Indian Oil Corporation Ltd. Payableat SBI, Paradeep Branch (Branch Code: 003945, IFSC Code:SBIN0003945)*.

Visit sarkari naukri for more jobs







  Similar Threads: Govt jobs in India | Rojgar Samachar | Sarkari naukri Govt. Jobs For Engineers Jobs in  Ap state govt...lecturer posts

----------

